
Bitcoin Is Good - sethbannon
http://recode.net/2014/01/02/bitcoin-is-good/
======
lingben
His bias notwithstanding, it is correct that bitcoin does introduce some
innovations but in its current form it also has a host of major disadvantages.

The most likely outcome is that, like the internet, its final form will in no
way resemble its first incarnation nor will it be for the same purpose as its
creator intended. The most likely outcome is that some of the useful and
innovative features will be absorbed by existing payment system to create a
'hybrid'.

